# sabrina and buffys foaling thread



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

I thought making a thread might give me something to do while waiting for my babies
So buffy is a grey miniature pony and is 319 days gest and getting bigger by the day. She is due on the 10th feb going on 342 day gest 
she is a maiden so it's really just a guess.
Sabrina is a shetland pony and is 313 days gest and really hasn't got much bigger over the last month. 
she is due on the 16th of feb also going on 342 days gest. 






























they are both about 6 months along in the above pics .


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

about 2 weeks ago 
























And these pics are most recent


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Shouldn't have long to wait. Miniatures tend to have a shorter gestation than full sized horses 

Can't wait until the babies come 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

I really hope i don't have to wait too long i'm not good at waiting:lol:
Buffy (grey ) is looking so uncomfy moving very slow struggling to turn ect no more udder change as yet but her vulva looks relaxed i think ? sabrina has very little change at all .


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Buffy's vulva looks really relaxed to me too. I remember reading something about miniatures having full term foals around or even before 320 days gestation (if a full grown horse has one before 320 days, it is considered pre-term). So, she could be having an end of January foal 

Edit* corrected a misspelled word LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh. My. Gosh.

I'd never want to be a pregnant miniature. That looks like it sucks!  Can't wait to see babies on the ground!


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

What big tummies! I bet when the foals are born they will be cute and you will have happy mums that don't have to carry the foals around anymore. ^^


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

They will be very happy to have their babies i think lol poor ponies . SunnyDraco i hope buffy goes soon she may pop if she doesn't she is 321days today so fingers x


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Subbing....cant wait for baby pics! Who are they bred to?


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

csimkunas6 said:


> Subbing....cant wait for baby pics! Who are they bred to?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

They're so cute! I love minis! Another foaling thread to stalk....


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

They are both in foal to mini black and white pinto stallion just a friends pony .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you have a picture of him? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That grey looks like she's having twins! Holy moley!

They are just adorable, can't wait for the little ones to get here so I can drool over pictures!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Found this on miniature mare gestation:

the gestation period of the miniature mare is 330 days, plus or minus fifteen days. 

-hope Buffy pops that baby out soon, before her belly touches the ground LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks sunnyDraco i've been trying to find if gestation is different. 
heres a pic of the stallion .


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

He is a very handsome little man. So cute 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Any time now, come on ponies!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

ok so i am going crazy waiting and checking
heres todays pics
Buffy so her udder is fuller teats still not full though. belly is lower again , i'm sure it's going to touch the ground soon lol her bum is changing shape from her big round beach ball bum to almost pointy  
Sabrina not much change although she has gone all lumpy under her belly is that just fluid?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

LoL, I love the pictures. Especially the one of her udder, I can just imagine her looking back at you with this look on her face like "excuse me, what do you think your doing" while your taking the picture.

What sweet mares. And the stallion is just so adorable I want to squeeze him! I'm drooling over his mane.


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> LoL, I love the pictures. Especially the one of her udder, I can just imagine her looking back at you with this look on her face like "excuse me, what do you think your doing" while your taking the picture.
> 
> What sweet mares. And the stallion is just so adorable I want to squeeze him! I'm drooling over his mane.


 Buffy gives me very funny looks when i get the camera out poor girl .


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Cant wait to see these babies! Daddy is very handsome, and of course your mares are cuties too!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

hope you don't mind the pics every couple of days just helps me see a change if theres any 























today is day 326 gest


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I would say that Buffy has a definite V to her belly. What shape does her belly have when you are looking from her hind? Is it still round or have flatter sides?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

she definately is flatter on the sides now


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

I just went to check buffy and tried to get some milk but her udder is so tight i couldn't milk her plus she was not happy about it oh well try again tomorrow .


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She must be getting close 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Come ooon Buffy!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Oooh!  You must share pictures of BABY PONIES!!!!!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

so we have a very full and tight udder today and very relaxed back end 
hopefully not much longer.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm so excited!

I can almost see her jiggliness in the pictures. How awful of me. HeHeHe.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah Buffy! You're coming along nicely 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Goodness, I hope they go soon. They are starting to "bottom out"! LOL!

Keep us posted on the progress, they are too darned cute!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, Wow, cute minis!!!! I can't wait to see if they have paints!!! That stud is a cutey!!! Great hair on that boy!!!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

we now have full teats come on buffy


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

Cute minis! They're coming along great! Good luck with both of them!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

I think we have wax


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep that's wax! Mamma should be ready to pop soon!  Can't wait!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe a baby within 48 hours? That would be nice  and a cute mini too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

I really hope she goes soon I dont like waiting it's tiring


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope she soon too Lena's taking too long.lol


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm getting excited just checked buffy she has been leaking milk and has lots of wax


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Now THAT is a lot of wax lol. Foal tonight I reckon. What part of Aus are you in?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

baby by morning?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

YEAH!!!

Why's it so yellow? Is that the colostrum or the wax?

I'm making my prediction, within the next 36 hours, a black/white filly will be the latest addition to your herd.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

wax is colostrum


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

WOW, I have never in my life seen that much wax, lol! You're most definitely about to have a +1 within the next 12-24 hours. YAY!!!!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm in victoria in aus i'm hoping tonight is the night i'll keep you all updated.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm putting my two cents in and I think you'll have a foal hopefully by tomorrow? lol.
THAT is a whole LOT of WAX!!!! lol


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow! That much wax makes me think of upside down candles LOL

That baby will be here soon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Wellllll??????????????????????


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

OK so milk streaming biting belly pawing ground at 9:45pm 10:15 hard contractons 10:19 laying down 10:23 pushing and waters break 10:40 colt is born  I did have to help a little as only one front leg and the head presented.
so had to get other leg forward as he was stuck
but all is well apart from he won't latch on yet he has had first colostrum via syringe hopefully he will start to suckle soon .


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

So cute! Congratulations!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

OOh how cute is he rose gray?


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG how pretty. Congrats to you and mommy.


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks i'm in love 
not sure of his colour i'm no good with colour so anyone feel free to give your opinion .


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well isn't he a CUTIE!! Congrats! great to see at least ONE of the many mares on this forum has foaled!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness! He is so stinking cute! Look at how fuzzy he is! I just wanna squeeze and pinch his cuteness! Can I have him? LoL.

In all seriousness. Glad to know baby and mom are doing well and that you were there to help out. What are your future plans for the handsome little furball? NAMES???


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's cute for sure!

Color/pattern wise... He is a chestnut/sorrel (in other words red) tobiano.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Awww...so cute!!!! Congrats to you and the "Mamma!"


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Sooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, so adorable!!!! Congrats on your colt!!


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh wow he's so cute! How tall is he? He looks itty bitty! Congrats!!


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

OMG!!! What a cute little colt! Best of luck with him! Glad to hear him and the momma are doing good. Keep us updated!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a gorgeous colt!!!! Congrats!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

!!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

when is your other mare due?


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks everyone next one due 16th of feb


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you handled him yet?


----------



## lmims2580 (Jan 26, 2012)

He is SO stinking cute! I just wanna hug him!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Definitely wins the cuteness award! How's he doing nursing?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He's adorable! Congrats on a healthy colt and mama  keep us updated!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my!!!! Congratulations!!!!! He is precious! Love the markings! Look forward to more pics!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, so I just literally squealed "Oh my God, how cute is heeeeeeeeeeee?!?!" which earned me a thoroughly disgusted look from my dog. lol

He is absolutely freaking adorable!! Name yet?


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm still so excited he's here  I plan on having alot of fun with this boy .
He's name is Turbo 
He's nursing really well now


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

He looks like a little stuffed animal. Really got the sense of his size in the picture with your son. I love his markings and his little face is so adorable!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

He is so very cute! Congrats! I love all the pics you have posted along the way, thank you!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Geez whiz! I didn't think he could get any cuter...but I was wrong! LOVE!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh, so cute! I think I am adding a miniature horse to my list for what I want for Christmas 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww he's adorable, congrats!!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Gosh, in the picture with him nursing, hard to believe he was all tucked in there! Poor girl, no wonder she looked like a potato!!! He is absolutely darling  Congratulations


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, what a cutey!!! I love the pic of him with your son and you holding him!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks guys i absolutely love him 
Now i'll move onto sabrinas progress she's had some udder developement  she did have alot of sagging and her teats where nowhere to be seen so i really noticed the change today . It's gonna be a long 2 or so weeks lets hope buffy having her baby makes her pop hers out :lol:
Udder 2 weeks ago

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








udder today







belly


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well apparently I misssed one foal, so I had to travel back to find the pictures. He is an adorable little guy, very cute, congratulations.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

He is a cutey, when your black mare has her foal, you've gotta take some shots of those short little cuties playing!!!!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

That is one of the cutest foals I have seen in ages CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Now we are all gearing up for foal #2 with you and Mom YAY! lol


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

I couldnt resist showing these pics of turbo 
he's such a character


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Awh he is so cute!! You will never hear anyone on here complain that there are too many pictures, especially of a cute little foal


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I love the pics of him with his tongue stuck out and of him stretching. He is adorable!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh gosh....I thought I was over wanting a Mini.... better tell my hubby ;P


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Now I am ready for the next baby!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Any updates on Sabrina? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> Any updates on Sabrina?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Sabrina is still the same and is showing no signs of a foal coming anytime soon will get some updated pics today


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

ok so sabrina hasn't had much change heres some recent pics she is 334 days gest now .

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I would NEVER want to be a pregnant mini!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

snowynkate said:


> ok so sabrina hasn't had much change heres some recent pics she is 334 days gest now .
> View attachment 87565
> 
> 
> ...


:shock::shock::shock:That's looks painfull!!!!!!! lol:wink:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

snowynkate said:


> ok so sabrina hasn't had much change heres some recent pics she is 334 days gest now .


Holy goodness sakes! Has she ever tipped over? :rofl:


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

the foal always sits on one side lol poor girl


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Come on momma!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Sabrina must be getting close now, is she behaving better towards Buffy's colt? Come on Sabrina, I want to see an adorable black pinto filly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

she is huge now still no further change to her udder shes 338 days today, she is being ok with buffy's colt now thats exactly what i'm hoping for


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Have you told Sabrina that she can finish baking the baby and let it out of the oven? 

Would love to see more pictures of Buffy and her cute colt


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> Have you told Sabrina that she can finish baking the baby and let it out of the oven?
> 
> Would love to see more pictures of Buffy and her cute colt


i have told her its time to have this baby lol she doesn't seem to agree 
I will put more pics of buffy and turbo up soon.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Any updates on this one? We're past due date now!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

still no baby belly has dropped udders filling but thats it come on foal


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

sabrinas overdue belly


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Any day now Sabrina... I think your baby has baked long enough!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Any updates on your bred mare? How is the other foal doing? Love to see some pics!


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

you have very cute lil horses! Cant wait for the next baby! the first was sooooo cute!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Come onnnnn mama!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

with the size of that belly the baby is going to bigger than the mom when it's born.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Shes huge! lol


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Holy! She still hasn't had that foal yet?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

How many days is she now? Dang shes big!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

we are day 350 today still waiting :?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She is proving to be very stubborn... It won't be long before her belly will be touching the ground when she walks O.0
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

my mare went 351 days this year I think it is the weather here, it's strange this year.


----------



## Diggypie (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh gosh such a cute foal Turbo is. Can't wait to see the other soon~


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

That's going to be one big baby! Can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe you should just give Sabrina a great big hug and she'll pop! the other baby was ADORABLE, so betting this one will be too


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm sending over some labor vibes. While not horse related, my good friend from college is in labor currently...has been since 1am this morning. She's having a little boy....so come on Sabrina Don't let her beat you!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

Sadly sabrina had the foal this morning and it died i'm not sure what happened as she showed no signs of labour and had it in between checks:-( It was a huge black and white pinto colt .


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

oh I'm so sorry. I hope your little mare is ok.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh how sad. I'm very sorry for your loss. Hope your mare is alright.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry! What a shock


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh man, so sorry for your loss!!!! Poor girl. Is she ok?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear that  how's sabrina doing?


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks everyone sabrina is doing well, she was a bit stressed this morning just kept nuzzling him and cleaning him taking off then coming back.
she's doing okay now poor girl:-(


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

There was no obvious reason for the foal to have died
he was perfect placenta was nice and red ect, only thing i noticed is he had passed tiny little yellowy balls of manure some still coming out ? I feel horrible i wasn't there and just hope sabrina didn't hurt him, i'm sure she didn't she was being very motherly when i found them this morning.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry. I hope Sabrina is doing okay. I hope you are doing okay too, losing a foal is hard on everyone. May Turbo brighten your day, and give Sabrina comfort too.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ooooh I'm so sorry!! I can't even imagine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

